# How big of a Pork Shoulder do I need?



## nickbailey (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking to feed a lot of people...roughly 50 people.  (Mind you not solely off of one pork shoulder, but there will be tons of other foods, ribs, and various other picnic foods).  SO say roughly one pulled pork sandwich per person, roughly how big did I need it to be.  I hear they do feed a lot of people, but i'm unsure cause i've never done one before.

For those that remember last year when my friends and I had the CCRBQ(The BBQ based on Creedence Clearwater Revival) and this year it's back, only problem is that it's about 3 times bigger than last year.  So, any thoughts on how big, or many pork shoulders I need?


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 11, 2007)

The general rule of thumb is 4-5 oz for a (NICE) pulled pork sandwich. You say pork shoulder, do you mean shoulder (what I call a picnic) or pork butt. Shoulders tend to be a bit bigger in weight than an average butt. If were talking butts I would say will need about 5 oz per person, 3 sandwiches per lb of cooked meat. 50% shrinkage of 45 lb uncooked = 22.5 lb of cooked. 22.5 X 3 =67 sandwiches for 50 people. I think that should be about right providing not everyone eats more than one sandwich. So I think 4 -5 butts depending on uncooked weight should do you fine.


----------



## meowey (Apr 11, 2007)

I have figured that a 7 lb boston butt will yield about 15 4 oz servings.  Last fall I cooked 5 butts that totaled 38 lbs for a fundraiser.  I ended up with 19 lbs of finished pulled pork - enough to feed 75 with 2 sides (beans and cornbread).

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## nickbailey (Apr 11, 2007)

Hhmmm ok thanks.  I'd rather do as much as I can in one go, as they do tend to take a lot of time.  And my other smoker is being used for ribs.  But atleast I have an idea of how much I could get out of one.  And for future reference, a shoulder is essentially just a butt and picnic roast combined? correct?


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 11, 2007)

I think folks call them different things and I'm allways getting confused. this is the reference I use 

http://www.askthemeatman.com/pork_pi...ulder_cuts.htm 

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## buddy (Apr 11, 2007)

The picnic and the butt are both part of the shoulder, just different parts.One has more of a shank type bone , the other has a blade type bone. They both come out good. some people prefer the picnic , others like the butt.


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

always loved CCR and smoked food  sounds like a blast have a great time


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

Nick -

Sounds like a good time will be had by all! I love Creedence! Good luck with the smoke!


----------



## linescum (Apr 11, 2007)

"SO say roughly one pulled pork sandwich per person"

I don't know about you but one sammie just won't do it...all 1 will do is prime the pump


----------



## nickbailey (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha yeah but there will be ribs, and burgers, and pork tenderloin, not to mention all the foods that don't consist of pure meat hah.


----------



## short one (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck with the butts, sounds like a good time. Smoked butt sammies, smoked ribs, and CCR.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 11, 2007)

Sound's like you got all the info you need, good food, good music, the only thing i wanna know is where and what time ????????????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





P.S.         I will require 2 sammies....................good luck


----------



## nickbailey (Apr 12, 2007)

Haha thanks.  The party isn't until June 30th, but it takes a lot of planning before hand.  So i'll post the outcome of the party on the forums for sure.


----------



## linescum (Apr 12, 2007)

ok ok 1 sammie 1 rack of ribs, a tenderloin and a burger...what's a 6'6" 375# man suppose to do?


----------



## nickbailey (Apr 12, 2007)

Haha, alot of my friends seem to be bottomless pits, including me.


----------



## dionysus (Apr 12, 2007)

I can't take credit for the attached spread sheet (I found it somewhere) but it is something I have used and have found to be pretty accurate. It is designed for catering but it will give you a very good idea of how much food you need. It looks complicated but really all you have to do is plug in the numbers, everything else is calculated for you. (the green cells are the ones you can change) ... Good luck with the party


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ron -

Great spreadsheet! I love spreadsheets!

Thanks!


Debi happily runs off in the corner to play with the new spreadsheet ...


----------

